# ATV master cylinder rebuild



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Has anybody ever rebuilt the master cylinder on the hand brake of an atv. I don't know how to get the guts out to put the new ones in. Can anybody help? Or, does anybody know where I can find a good used master cylinder. New ones are too expensive.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Remove the rubber boot on the hose side, with the boot off the circlip that holds the whole things in will be visible. Just remove it and pull the piston out.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

A circlip, or internal snap ring should be there.
Blow some shop air into the outlet to pop out the piston (point it in a safe direction) Lighty hone the bore (not too much, just break the glaze)
Assemble with plenty of brake fluid for lubrication (dont put the new seals in dry, and dont use anything other than brake fluid)
They can be tricky to bleed, the lever doesnt usually push far enough. Try using a blunt object (wooden dowel) to stroke it.
Use DOT4 if possible


----------

